
Confessions of a Superyacht Stewardess (2018) - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/08/23/sport/superyacht-stewardess-spt-intl/index.html
======
RickJWagner
Looking at the uniform, I can't help but immediately think of "The Love Boat".

Pop culture is a powerful force.

